
Simon & Schuster imposing four-month delay on e-book versions - Flemlord
http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/09/simon-and-schuster-imposing-four-month-delay-on-e-book-versions-of/
======
Flemlord
Seriously guys? Why can't you just raise the price of the electronic version
until the paperback comes out? Why make it difficult to buy your product?

------
kqr2
Related discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=988631>

